
The Loop magazine for iPhone and iPad released - orrsella
http://www.loopinsight.com/2013/05/09/the-loop-magazine-for-iphone-and-ipad-released/
======
orrsella
So basically a one-to-one copy of Arment's The Magazine? Am I missing
something here?

~~~
zimpenfish
I'm waiting for The Daily Gruber.

